# Batch o' blanks



## MikeinSC (Nov 21, 2015)

I was recently asked to make 150 blanks for someone, so I did.  They look so pretty.


----------



## Sappheiros (Nov 21, 2015)

Wow!  Impressive!


----------



## Skie_M (Nov 21, 2015)

yup .... pretty!


----------



## Lady_Acoma (Nov 21, 2015)

Holy oh my goddness! That's awesome.


----------



## Smitty37 (Nov 21, 2015)

Nice Blanks....


----------



## USMCCpl (Nov 22, 2015)

Wow! That is alot of blanks. They look good too.  So stupid question. How do u make them and what does it cost to make them?  U can pm me if need be with the answers.

Again great job.


----------

